

Announcing Lotus for Ruby v0.4.0 - jodosha
http://lotusrb.org/blog/2015/06/23/announcing-lotus-040.html

======
juandazapata
This is a great initiative, I'm positive about having competition for Rails,
but this just still too far. They're just announcing features that have been
part of Rails for more than 5 years now.

------
cwyers
I know there are literally no names left in the world and collisions are
inevitable no matter what you do, but I'm really confused by naming a piece of
software "Lotus" at this point. I was half expecting some kind of Lotus Notes
for Ruby or something.

------
diminish
Wow I didn't know this existed. Could anyone give any impressions?

